# Extra costs of home ownership



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Having a hard time getting a straight answer on EXTRA COSTs of owning a home in Turkey. In the US we have property taxes, Maintenance fees and owners associations fee. When I look at the ads in sahibinden dont see any extra fees. Since a lot if it is not in English....not sure were I should be looking. For example any monthly or yearly fees other than the mortgage?


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

*Home owners cost*

Yes there are extra costs which change slightly according to value and location.
Yearly Sample costs for a 220 sqm apartment:
Building Tax : 107 TL every 6 month
Environment tax : 80 TL/pa
Compulsory earthquake insurance : 240TL /pa

Monthly sample expenses:
Electricity :140 TL
Water :38 (we have our own water well for the garden)
Natural gas : Summer 60 TL, Winter 300 TL

Regards,
Karl


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks. If you like in an Apartment type condo...... is there a common maintenance or home owners fee?


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes. Naturally this depends on the expenses generated by swimming pool, gardener, the guy who collects the garbage, goes to the shop for you.....
We pay 250 TL every 4 month.
Karl


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

......do you have a pool, gardener, etc.....? Was wondering about places with pools. If there is a large project like pool repair, elevator dies, roof needs replacing, exterior need repainting........who covers the cost? In the US we are charged a fee every month and it pays for stuff like you are saying but most of the money goes in to an account for large jobs like the ones I have listed.


----------

